# Check this pond out turtle freaks!



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

This is made from an old tractor tire . Hey you red necks you can use them old tires! Ha ha


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 9, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## lovebugaphid (Apr 9, 2014)

cool! how resourceful


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope I didn't offend anyone with the turtle freak thing . I'm a turtle freak For Sure! And damn proud if it! Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I'm beyond a turtle freak... Probably more like "turtle addict" or "turtle creep".


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah me to at least thats what my wife says . I'm not a people person so I hangout at the house with the animals . You know cleaning and building things for them . Then spending free time on here or other wrb sites getting ideas for more work for me to do for my shelled friends .


----------



## tortoise5643 (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a great idea!! And I wont get offended over being called a turtle freak. I am in the process of building a new, large, outdoor cage, and sometimes if I'm working on it instead of going to my friends house my dad will be like "don't you wanna take a break from all that working outside?" I just tell him I can't stop till I'm done. So yes! I would consider myself a turtle freak.


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have two of those tires in my yard...( came with the house I swear) if you live near cleveland and you want them, let me know


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 9, 2014)

Love it!!! I LOVE being called a turtle freak - so thank you!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

I found this on a website . You know that website you wives look at to get projects for your husbands to do . My wife sent it to me . Pin something or anther .


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 9, 2014)

Pintrest!!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 9, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I hope I didn't offend anyone with the turtle freak thing . I'm a turtle freak For Sure! And damn proud if it! Ha ha



I don't think or see anything wrong to be a turtle freak. I'm a tortoise freak and very happy that I am.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a way of rubbing people the wrong way with my humor.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 9, 2014)

Well. Lots people can not understand each other, Humor or not. That is how God created us. That is why this world is interesting. Because you and me. 

I forget to said, I really like the pond idea. Turtles freak ROCK!ï¼!ï¼


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: RE: Check this pond out turtle freaks!*



AustinASU said:


> Pintrest!!



BINGO!! I love this site!


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 9, 2014)

now thats ingenuity...


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice idea and good for the environment!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats what I'm screaming!


----------

